# Chained rubber bands slock doves!



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

Hi guys!It's been a while since I posted but today I had the opportunity to go out and hunt.I used my trusty dogwood fork that my grandpa carved for me a couple of months before he passed away,paired with a set a chained rubber bandsand used pebbles as ammo.I shot these beautiful doves and plan on pan searing them and creating a sauce with its own juices and broth.Any tips?









Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice shooting, I love doves hadn’t had any chance of doing some hunting myself cause if covid but I like to marinate them in Italian dressing for 2-3 days and then pan sear them


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

andypandy1 said:


> Nice shooting, I love doves hadn't had any chance of doing some hunting myself cause if covid but I like to marinate them in Italian dressing for 2-3 days and then pan sear them


I just pan seared them and made a gravy.It was delicious.









Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

You're Grandpa did you right.

That's a sweet fork.


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

cpu_melt_down said:


> You're Grandpa did you right.
> 
> That's a sweet fork.


Yeah it's also pretty special for me because the fork was harvested in my place of origin the Albanian Alps

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Bang on, nice shooting 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice mate!


----------

